# [SOLVED] Keine Stage3 AMD64 Inst. möglich - Portage Problem

## Jefferson

Servus zusammen,

ich bin seit 2 Tagen vergeblich am versuchen, auf meinem Server mit einem stage3-amd64 Abbild ein lauffähiges System zu installieren. Ich bleibe jedesmal an der selben Stelle kleben und zwar nach dem Update des Portage Trees.

Ich bekomme immer die Mitteilung, dass ein Update von Portage verfügbar ist. 

Wenn ich das Update von portage mit 

```
emerge --noreplace --oneshot portage
```

einspiele, zerstört mir Portage das gesamte System!   :Shocked: 

Die nachfolgenden Meldungen habe ich aus der Logdatei von emerge bekommen:

```

1235209523: Started emerge on: Feb 21, 2009 09:45:23

1235209523:  *** emerge --noreplace --oneshot portage

1235209523:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7 to /

1235209523:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.6.7.ebuild)

1235209523:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.6.7.ebuild)

1235209536:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/portage

1235209536:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1235209536:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.6.7.ebuild)

1235209536:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7 to /

1235209536:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1235209536: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/man-pages-2.76)

1235209537:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/man-pages-2.76

1235209537: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6)

1235209538:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6

1235209538: === Unmerging... (app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1)

1235209539:  >>> unmerge success: app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1

1235209539: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r3)

1235209540:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r3

1235209540: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10)

1235209540:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10

1235209540: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g-r2)

1235209541:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g-r2

1235209541: === Unmerging... (sys-fs/udev-115-r1)

1235209542:  >>> unmerge success: sys-fs/udev-115-r1

1235209542: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2)

1235209543:  *** terminating.

```

Auf der Konsole erhalte ich als letzte Einträge das nachfolgende:

```

>>> Unmerging app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-admin/python-updater-0.2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-admin/python-updater-0.2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r10...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r10/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-arch/gzip-1.3.12...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-arch/gzip-1.3.12/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-arch/tar-1.16-r2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-arch/tar-1.16-r2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-arch/tar-1.19...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-arch/tar-1.19/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-editors/nano-2.0.2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-editors/nano-2.0.2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-editors/nano-2.0.6...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-editors/nano-2.0.6/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-misc/ca-certificates-20061027.2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-misc/ca-certificates-20061027.2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1/environment.bz2'

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/gentoolkit ..

find: `/usr/lib/gentoolkit': No such file or directory

find: `/usr/lib/gentoolkit': No such file or directory

>>> Unmerging dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4/environment.bz2'

 * Linking /usr/bin/python2.4 to /usr/bin/python (relative)

 * Linking /usr/bin/python2.4 to /usr/bin/python2 (relative)

 * Linking /usr/bin/idle2.4 to /usr/bin/idle (relative)

 * Linking /usr/bin/pydoc2.4 to /usr/bin/pydoc (relative)

 * Linking /usr/bin/python-config-2.4 to /usr/bin/python-config (relative)

 * Unable to establish /usr/share/man/man1/python.1.gz symlink

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/python2.4 ..

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/python2.4 ..

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/expat-1.95.8...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/expat-1.95.8/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/expat-2.0.1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/expat-2.0.1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.1_p5...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.1_p5/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5/environment.bz2'

 * Performing Python Module Cleanup .. ...

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages ..

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages ..                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unmerging dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging net-misc/iputils-20060512...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/iputils-20060512/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging net-misc/iputils-20070202...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/iputils-20070202/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r6...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r6/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging net-misc/wget-1.10.2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/net-misc/wget-1.10.2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/acl-2.2.45...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/acl-2.2.45/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/acl-2.2.39-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/acl-2.2.39-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/attr-2.4.39...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/attr-2.4.39/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/attr-2.4.32...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/attr-2.4.32/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/busybox-1.2.2.1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/busybox-1.2.2.1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/coreutils-6.4...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/coreutils-6.4/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/file-4.20-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/file-4.20-r1/environment.bz2'

 * Performing Python Module Cleanup .. ...

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages ..

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages ..                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/file-4.21-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/file-4.21-r1/environment.bz2'

 * Performing Python Module Cleanup .. ...

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages ..

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages ..                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/findutils-4.3.11...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/findutils-4.3.11/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/hdparm-6.6...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/hdparm-6.6/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/less-416...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/less-416/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/less-394...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/less-394/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/man-1.6d...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/man-1.6d/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r12...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r12/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/sed-4.1.5...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/sed-4.1.5/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/which-2.16...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/which-2.16/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/autoconf-2.61...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/autoconf-2.61/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/automake-1.10...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/automake-1.10/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/automake-1.10.1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/automake-1.10.1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1/environment.bz2'

 * Switching to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.18 ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Please remember to run:

 *   # source /etc/profile

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/bison-2.2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/bison-2.2/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/environment.bz2'

 * Running 'fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.2'

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh: line 70: gawk: command not found

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070724...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070724/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/m4-1.4.11...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/m4-1.4.11/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8/environment.bz2'

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/environment.bz2'

 * Creating db.h symlinks to db4.5

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1' package has failed with

 * exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'glibc-2.6.1.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'ncurses-5.6-r2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/ncurses-5.6-r2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'pam-0.99.9.0.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5' package has failed with

 * exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'pam-0.78-r5.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'readline-5.2_p7.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/readline-5.2_p7' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'readline-5.1_p4.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/readline-5.1_p4' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/ss-1.40.8...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ss-1.40.8/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ss-1.40.8/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.8' package has failed with

 * exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'ss-1.40.8.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ss-1.40.8'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named 'timezone-

 * data-2007c.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-

 * 2007c' directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file

 * and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/timezone-data-2007k...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-2007k/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-2007k/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/timezone-data-2007k' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named 'timezone-

 * data-2007k.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-

 * 2007k' directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file

 * and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-process/procps-3.2.7...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/procps-3.2.7/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/procps-3.2.7/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-process/procps-3.2.7' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'procps-3.2.7.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * process/procps-3.2.7' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'psmisc-22.5-r2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * process/psmisc-22.5-r2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-process/psmisc-22.2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/psmisc-22.2/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-process/psmisc-22.2/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-process/psmisc-22.2' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'psmisc-22.2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * process/psmisc-22.2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4:

 * Unable to establish /usr/share/man/man1/python.1.gz symlink

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1' package has failed with

 * exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'glibc-2.6.1.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'ncurses-5.6-r2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/ncurses-5.6-r2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'pam-0.99.9.0.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5' package has failed with

 * exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'pam-0.78-r5.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'readline-5.2_p7.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/readline-5.2_p7' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'readline-5.1_p4.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/readline-5.1_p4' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/ss-1.40.8:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.8' package has failed with

 * exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'ss-1.40.8.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ss-1.40.8'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named 'timezone-

 * data-2007c.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-

 * 2007c' directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file

 * and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/timezone-data-2007k:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/timezone-data-2007k' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named 'timezone-

 * data-2007k.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-

 * 2007k' directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file

 * and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-process/procps-3.2.7:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-process/procps-3.2.7' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'procps-3.2.7.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * process/procps-3.2.7' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'psmisc-22.5-r2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * process/psmisc-22.5-r2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-process/psmisc-22.2:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-process/psmisc-22.2' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'psmisc-22.2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * process/psmisc-22.2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 70 info files.

 * error scanning '/etc': 

```

Danach geht nichts mehr! Auf den Versuch via 

```

emerge -pv --update --deep world

```

die von Portage zerstörten Pakete wieder zu installieren, erhalte ich die nachfolgende Meldung:

```

(chroot)livecd / # emerge -pv --update --deep world

bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

(chroot)livecd / #

```

Ich habe für die Installation sowohl die 2007.0 als auch die 2008.0 Installationsmedien und die dazu aktuellen stage3 Abbilder durchprobiert. Immer das gleiche Ergebnis!  :Confused: 

Dasselbe passiert aber komischerweise auch, wenn ich kein Update von Portage mache! 

Wenn ich in der Installationsreihenfolge einfach weiter gehe und an den Punkt komme, wo ich die gentoo-sources installieren möchte, bricht mir auch hier jedes mal der Vorgang mit den verschiedensten Fehlermeldungen ab, die alle im Kern gemeinsam haben, das er irgendwelche ncurses-lib's nicht findet. Auch hier findet wieder der Vorgang vorher statt, dass Dateien zerstört/gelöscht werden.

Ich habe schon hier im Forum gestern und heute gesucht, ob auch andere ähnliche Probleme haben, jedoch leider erfolglos.

Ich hoffe, einer von euch hat irgendeine Idee, was hier schiefgeht und kann mir helfen, doch noch Gentoo auf meinem Server zum laufen zu bringen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Grüße

JeffersonLast edited by Jefferson on Sat Mar 07, 2009 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Habe auch keine wirkliche Lösung, aber probier doch mal die stage3-Archive von www.funtoo.org aus.

Viel Glück!

----------

## sprittwicht

Wie groß ist die Partition, in die du Gentoo installieren willst und mit welchem Dateisystem hast du sie formatiert?

----------

## Jefferson

DIe Partition ist 50GB groß und ist mit ext3 formatiert.

Auf dieser Partition war bereits Gentoo installiert. Beim letzten Update vor 3 Wochen hat sich das System leider komplett verabschiedet (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) und ich bin somit jetzt gezwungen, alles neu zu installieren.

----------

## sprittwicht

Dann war ich leider auf dem Holzweg.

Sorry, keine Ahnung was er bei dir nach dem Portage-Update macht.

----------

## Evildad

Hast Du schonmal getestet ob die Platte einen Schaden hat. 

Bei einem Systemupdate sollte sich eigentlich nicht das System verabschieden wie Du gesagt hast.

Welche Probleme hattest Du denn damals?

----------

## Jefferson

Bzgl. Plattenschaden habe ich noch getestet.

Das System hier läuft im Raid1 / Raid0 Verbund. Das heißt selbst wenn eine Platte defekt sein sollte, muss die andere Funktionieren.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass eine der Platten defekt ist, den für /boot /home und /var sind separate Partitionen angelegt, und die Daten sind einwandfrei lesbar / mountbar.

Beim Systemupdate war der Punkt der, dass nach dem Update das ganze System "eingefroren" war. Am System selbst ging nichts mehr und auch der Versuch von drei verschiedenen Systemen per SSH auf den Server zu kommen, hatte keinen Erfolg.

Daher musste ich den Server "hart" per Resetschalter neu starten.

Beim Festplattenüberprüfen hat sich das System wieder in einen "eingefrorenen" Zustand versetzt, so dass ich mittels einer Rescue CD das System auf Fehler überpüft habe. Nach der erfolgreichen Überprüfung ging dann gar nichts mehr und nur Neuinstallation blieb als letzte Option. Die Platte (genauer nur die root Partition) war nach der Fehlerüberprüfung wie formatiert und alle Daten waren spurlos verschwunden!   :Shocked: 

Ich habe auch nach dem Tip auf funtoo diese stage3 Abbilder probiert.

Ich habe alles genau nach der bei Funtoo angegebenen Anleitung gemacht und das Ergebnis war wie folgt:

```

>>> Starting git pull in /usr/portage...

remote: Counting objects: 794, done.

remote: Compressing objects: 100% (132/132), done.

remote: Total 438 (delta 299), reused 438 (delta 299)

Receiving objects: 100% (438/438), 138.52 KiB | 74 KiB/s, done.

Resolving deltas: 100% (299/299), completed with 287 local objects.

From git://github.com/funtoo/portage

   9aa2e0d..0232954  gentoo.org -> origin/gentoo.org

Already up-to-date.

>>> Git pull in /usr/portage successful

>>> Synchronizing timestamps...

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * To update portage, run 'emerge portage' now.

(chroot)livecd portage # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Downloading 'http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2'

--2009-02-22 03:30:18--  http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2

Resolving linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de... 134.147.32.114

Connecting to linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de|134.147.32.114|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 518771 (507K) [application/x-bzip2]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2'

     0K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  9%  193K 2s

    50K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 19%  547K 1s

   100K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 29%  632K 1s

   150K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 39%  888K 1s

   200K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 49%  834K 1s

   250K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 59% 1.19M 0s

   300K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 69% 1.39M 0s

   350K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 78% 1.46M 0s

   400K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 88% 1.65M 0s

   450K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 98% 1.58M 0s

   500K ......                                                100% 11.5M=0.7s

2009-02-22 03:30:18 (707 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2' saved [518771/518771]

 * portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.4.patch.bz2'

--2009-02-22 03:30:18--  http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.4.patch.bz2

Resolving linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de... 134.147.32.114

Connecting to linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de|134.147.32.114|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 26289 (26K) [application/x-bzip2]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.4.patch.bz2'

     0K .......... .......... .....                           100%  222K=0.1s

2009-02-22 03:30:19 (222 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.4.patch.bz2' saved [26289/26289]

 * portage-2.1.6.4.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4/work

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.6.4.patch.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4/work

 * Applying portage-2.1.6.4.patch ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.6.4 ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4/work/portage-2.1.6 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4

>>> Install portage-2.1.6.4 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4/image/ category sys-apps

patching file make.conf

>>> Completed installing portage-2.1.6.4 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4/image/

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/portage/pym ..

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/portage/pym ..

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/glsa.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/security.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/security.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/base.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/libs.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/shell.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/base.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/dbapi.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/dbapi.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/shell.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/files.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/profiles.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/files.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/libs.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/sets/profiles.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/files/testStaticFileSet.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/files/testStaticFileSet.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/files/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/files/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/files/testConfigFileSet.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/files/testConfigFileSet.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/shell/testShell.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/shell/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/shell/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/tests/sets/shell/testShell.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/glsa.py[co]

 * Byte compiling python modules for python-2.5 .. ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *

 * For help with using portage please consult the Gentoo Handbook

 * at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

 *

 *

 * Since you have downgraded from portage-2.2, do not forget to use

 * revdep-rebuild when appropriate, since the @preserved-rebuild

 * package set is only supported with portage-2.2.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.4:

 *

 * Since you have downgraded from portage-2.2, do not forget to use

 * revdep-rebuild when appropriate, since the @preserved-rebuild

 * package set is only supported with portage-2.2.

 *

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

 app-admin/python-updater

    selected: 0.6-r1

   protected: 0.5

     omitted: none

 app-arch/cpio

    selected: 2.9-r3

   protected: 2.9-r2

     omitted: none

 app-arch/tar

    selected: 1.21-r1

   protected: 1.20

     omitted: none

 app-editors/nano

    selected: 2.1.9

   protected: 2.1.7-r1

     omitted: none

 app-shells/bash

    selected: 3.2_p48-r1

   protected: 3.2_p39

     omitted: none

 dev-lang/python

    selected: 2.5.4-r2

   protected: 2.4.4-r13 2.5.2-r7

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libxml2

    selected: 2.7.3

   protected: 2.7.2-r2

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/mpfr

    selected: 2.4.0

   protected: 2.3.2

     omitted: none

 net-misc/dhcpcd

    selected: 4.0.10

   protected: 4.0.7

     omitted: none

 net-misc/iputils

    selected: 20071127-r2

   protected: 20071127

     omitted: none

 net-misc/openssh

    selected: 5.1_p1-r3

   protected: 5.1_p1-r1

     omitted: none

 net-misc/rsync

    selected: 3.0.5

   protected: 3.0.4

     omitted: none

 net-misc/wget

    selected: 1.11.4

   protected: 1.11.1

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/attr

    selected: 2.4.43

   protected: 2.4.41

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/baselayout

    selected: 2.0.0-r1

   protected: 1.12.11.1

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/busybox

    selected: 1.13.2

   protected: 1.12.2-r1

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/coreutils

    selected: 6.12-r2

   protected: 6.10-r2

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/debianutils

    selected: 2.30

   protected: 2.28.2

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/file

    selected: 5.00-r1

   protected: 4.23

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/findutils

    selected: 4.5.3

   protected: 4.4.0

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/groff

    selected: 1.20.1-r1

   protected: 1.19.2-r3

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/less

    selected: 424

   protected: 418

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/man

    selected: 1.6f-r3

   protected: 1.6f-r2

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/man-pages

    selected: 3.18

   protected: 3.16

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/texinfo

    selected: 4.13

   protected: 4.11-r1

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/which

    selected: 2.20

   protected: 2.19

     omitted: none

 sys-auth/pambase

    selected: 20081028-r1

   protected: 20080318

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/binutils

    selected: 2.19.1

   protected: 2.18-r3

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/gcc-config

    selected: 1.4.1

   protected: 1.3.14

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/gnuconfig

    selected: 20080928

   protected: 20080123

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/libperl

    selected: 5.10.0

   protected: 5.8.8-r2

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/libtool

    selected: 2.2.6a

   protected: 1.5.26

     omitted: none

 sys-fs/udev

    selected: 135-r3

   protected: 124-r1

     omitted: none

 sys-kernel/linux-headers

    selected: 2.6.28-r1

   protected: 2.6.27-r2

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/cracklib

    selected: 2.8.13

   protected: 2.8.12

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs

    selected: 1.41.4

   protected: 1.41.3-r1

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/gpm

    selected: 1.20.6

   protected: 1.20.5

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/ncurses

    selected: 5.7

   protected: 5.5-r3

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/pam

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: 1.0.1

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/timezone-data

    selected: 2009b

   protected: 2008i

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Unmerging app-admin/python-updater-0.6-r1...

>>> Unmerging app-arch/cpio-2.9-r3...

>>> Unmerging app-arch/tar-1.21-r1...

>>> Unmerging app-editors/nano-2.1.9...

>>> Unmerging app-shells/bash-3.2_p48-r1...

>>> Unmerging dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2...

 * Linking /usr/bin/python2.5 to /usr/bin/python (relative)

 * Linking /usr/bin/python2.5 to /usr/bin/python2 (relative)

 * Linking /usr/bin/idle2.5 to /usr/bin/idle (relative)

 * Linking /usr/bin/pydoc2.5 to /usr/bin/pydoc (relative)

 * Linking /usr/bin/python-config-2.5 to /usr/bin/python-config (relative)

 * Linking /usr/share/man/man1/python2.5.1.bz2 to /usr/share/man/man1/python.1.bz2 (relative)

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/python2.5 ..

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/python2.5 ..

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3...

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages ..

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.0...

>>> Unmerging net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.10...

>>> Unmerging net-misc/iputils-20071127-r2...

>>> Unmerging net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r3...

>>> Unmerging net-misc/rsync-3.0.5...

>>> Unmerging net-misc/wget-1.11.4...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/attr-2.4.43...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0-r1...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/busybox-1.13.2...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r2...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/debianutils-2.30...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/file-5.00-r1...

 * Performing Python Module Cleanup .. ...

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages ..

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages ..

  [ ok ]

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/findutils-4.5.3...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/less-424...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/man-pages-3.18...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/texinfo-4.13...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/which-2.20...

>>> Unmerging sys-auth/pambase-20081028-r1...

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/binutils-2.19.1...

* binutils-config: Refusing to uninstall native binutils

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1...

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928...

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/libperl-5.10.0...

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a...

>>> Unmerging sys-fs/udev-135-r3...

>>> Unmerging sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.28-r1...

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13...

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.4...

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6...

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/ncurses-5.7...

[sys-libs/ncurses-5.7] bash: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! FAILED postrm: 127

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7' package has failed with

 * exit value 127.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'ncurses-5.7.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ncurses-5.7'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/pam-1.0.3...

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-1.0.3/environment.bz2'

[sys-libs/pam-1.0.3] bash: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! FAILED prerm: 127

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-1.0.3/environment.bz2'

[sys-libs/pam-1.0.3] bash: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! FAILED postrm: 127

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/pam-1.0.3' package has failed with

 * exit value 127.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'pam-1.0.3.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-1.0.3'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/timezone-data-2009b...

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-2009b/environment.bz2'

[sys-libs/timezone-data-2009b] bash: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! FAILED prerm: 127

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-2009b/environment.bz2'

[sys-libs/timezone-data-2009b] bash: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! FAILED postrm: 127

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/timezone-data-2009b' package has

 * failed with exit value 127.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named 'timezone-

 * data-2009b.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-

 * 2009b' directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file

 * and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/ncurses-5.7:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.7' package has failed with

 * exit value 127.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'ncurses-5.7.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ncurses-5.7'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/pam-1.0.3:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/pam-1.0.3' package has failed with

 * exit value 127.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'pam-1.0.3.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/pam-1.0.3'

 * directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file and/or

 * the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/timezone-data-2009b:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/timezone-data-2009b' package has

 * failed with exit value 127.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named 'timezone-

 * data-2009b.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/timezone-data-

 * 2009b' directory. If necessary, manually remove the environment.bz2 file

 * and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * Processed 76 info files.

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * error scanning '/etc': sh: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(chroot)livecd portage #

```

Hier sieht man auch die von mir im ersten beschriebene Fehlermeldung bzgl. libncurses!

Auf der Funtooseite ist auch noch ein Gentoo stage3 Abbild 2009 vorhanden gewesen. Die Ergebnisse bei diesem waren auch nicht viel besser.

```

* IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * To update portage, run 'emerge portage' now.

(chroot)livecd / # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/locale.gen (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): 1

File: /etc/._cfg0000_locale.gen

1) Replace original with update

2) Delete update, keeping original as is

3) Interactively merge original with update

4) Show differences again

Please select from the menu above (-1 to ignore this update): 1

Replacing /etc/locale.gen with /etc/._cfg0000_locale.gen

mv: overwrite `/etc/locale.gen'? y

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

(chroot)livecd / #

(chroot)livecd / # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Downloading 'http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.7.patch.bz2'

--2009-02-22 03:56:17--  http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.7.patch.bz2

Resolving linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de... 134.147.32.114

Connecting to linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de|134.147.32.114|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 50118 (49K) [application/x-bzip2]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.7.patch.bz2'

     0K .......... .......... .......... .......... ........  100%  220K=0.2s

2009-02-22 03:56:17 (220 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.7.patch.bz2' saved [50118/50118]

 * portage-2.1.6.7.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2'

--2009-02-22 03:56:17--  http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2

Resolving linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de... 134.147.32.114

Connecting to linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de|134.147.32.114|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 518771 (507K) [application/x-bzip2]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2'

     0K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  9%  222K 2s

    50K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 19%  417K 1s

   100K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 29%  433K 1s

   150K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 39%  681K 1s

   200K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 49%  998K 1s

   250K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 59%  862K 0s

   300K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 69% 1.20M 0s

   350K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 78% 1012K 0s

   400K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 88% 1.26M 0s

   450K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 98% 1.23M 0s

   500K ......                                                100% 1.36M=0.8s

2009-02-22 03:56:18 (621 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2' saved [518771/518771]

 * portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.6.7.patch.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7/work

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7/work

 * Applying portage-2.1.6.7.patch ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.6.7 ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7/work/portage-2.1.6 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7

>>> Install portage-2.1.6.7 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7/image/ category sys-apps

patching file make.conf

>>> Completed installing portage-2.1.6.7 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7/image/

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib64/portage/pym ..

 * Byte compiling python modules for python-2.5 .. ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *

 * For help with using portage please consult the Gentoo Handbook

 * at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

 *

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

 dev-lang/perl

    selected: 5.8.8-r5

   protected: 5.10.0

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/popt

    selected: 1.10.7

   protected: 1.13

     omitted: none

 net-misc/openssh

    selected: 5.1_p1-r2

   protected: 5.1_p1-r1

     omitted: none

 net-misc/rsync

    selected: 3.0.5

   protected: 3.0.4

     omitted: none

 perl-core/PodParser

    selected: 1.35

   protected: 1.38

     omitted: none

 perl-core/Test-Harness

    selected: 2.64

   protected: 3.15

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/grep

    selected: 2.5.1a-r1

   protected: 2.5.4

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/kbd

    selected: 1.13-r1

   protected: 1.15

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/man

    selected: 1.6f-r3

   protected: 1.6f-r2

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/man-pages

    selected: 3.17

   protected: 3.16

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/module-init-tools

    selected: 3.5

   protected: 3.6-r1

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/sandbox

    selected: 1.2.18.1-r2

   protected: 1.3.7

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/sysvinit

    selected: 2.86-r10

   protected: 2.86-r11

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/util-linux

    selected: 2.14.1

   protected: 2.14.2

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/bison

    selected: 2.3

   protected: 2.4.1

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/gcc

    selected: 4.1.2

   protected: 4.1.1-r3 4.3.3

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/gcc-config

    selected: 1.4.0-r4

   protected: 1.3.14

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/patch

    selected: 2.5.9

   protected: 2.5.9-r1

     omitted: none

 sys-fs/e2fsprogs

    selected: 1.41.3-r1

   protected: 1.41.4

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/cracklib

    selected: 2.8.13

   protected: 2.8.12

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/gdbm

    selected: 1.8.3-r3

   protected: 1.8.3-r4

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/glibc

    selected: 2.8_p20080602-r1

   protected: 2.9_p20081201-r1

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/ncurses

    selected: 5.6-r2

   protected: 5.5-r3

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Unmerging dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5...

>>> Unmerging dev-libs/popt-1.10.7...

>>> Unmerging net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r2...

>>> Unmerging net-misc/rsync-3.0.5...

>>> Unmerging perl-core/PodParser-1.35...

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2276: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2279: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2282: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2285: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2288: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2291: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2276: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2279: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2282: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2285: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2288: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/PodParser-1.35/temp/environment: line 2291: perl: command not found

>>> Unmerging perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64...

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2276: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2279: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2282: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2285: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2288: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2291: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2276: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2279: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2282: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2285: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2288: perl: command not found

/var/tmp/binpkgs/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/temp/environment: line 2291: perl: command not found

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/man-pages-3.17...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10...

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1...

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/bison-2.3...

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2...

 * Running 'fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.2'

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "gcc"

:0: assertion failed: (gcc -dumpversion) | getline NEWVER)

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4...

>>> Unmerging sys-devel/patch-2.5.9...

>>> Unmerging sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1...

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13...

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3...

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1...

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1' directory. If necessary, manually remove

 * the environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that

 * directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2...

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" prerm

!!! FAILED prerm: 1

!!! Error extracting saved environment: '/var/db/pkg/sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2/environment.bz2'

[Errno 2] No such file or directory:

   /bin/bash -c "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" postrm

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'ncurses-5.6-r2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/ncurses-5.6-r2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1' package has

 * failed with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1' directory. If necessary, manually remove

 * the environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that

 * directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2:

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'ncurses-5.6-r2.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/sys-

 * libs/ncurses-5.6-r2' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * error scanning '/etc': (chroot)livecd / #

(chroot)livecd / # nano -w /etc/locale.gen

bash: /usr/bin/nano: No such file or directory

(chroot)livecd / # n

namei          nano           netstat        newusers       nice           nl             nohup          nroff

nameif         neqn           newgrp         ngettext       nisdomainname  nm             nologin        nscd

(chroot)livecd / # nano -w /etc/make.conf

bash: /usr/bin/nano: No such file or directory

(chroot)livecd / # /usr/bin/

Display all 489 possibilities? (y or n)

(chroot)livecd / # /usr/bin/na

namei  nano

(chroot)livecd / # /usr/bin/nano /etc/locale.gen

bash: /usr/bin/nano: No such file or directory

(chroot)livecd / #

```

Die beiden Versuche wurde jeweils mit der 2008.0 LiveCD installiert.

Wie gesagt, ich kann mir nicht erklären, was Portage da macht.   :Question: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Jefferson wrote:*   

> Das System hier läuft im Raid1 / Raid0 Verbund. Das heißt selbst wenn eine Platte defekt sein sollte, muss die andere Funktionieren.

 

Ahja.

 *Jefferson wrote:*   

> [code]
> 
>  * Since you have downgraded from portage-2.2, do not forget to use
> 
>  * revdep-rebuild when appropriate, since the @preserved-rebuild
> ...

 

Ahja. (Das Funtoo-Gedingens kommentier ich mal nicht - unsupported third-party-krams wenn Du mich fragst ...)

 *Jefferson wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, ich kann mir nicht erklären, was Portage da macht.  

 

Ich mir auch nicht, aber liste doch noch einmal alle Befehle (ohne Ausgabe um es "ein wenig" übersichtlicher zu machen) auf, die du vom herunterladen des Stage Archivs an ausgeführt hast. Weiterhin wäre eine Angabe dazu, welches Stage-Archiv, welcher Portage-Snapshot usw. genutzt wird interessant. Sprich alle Schritte um dieses Verhalten sicher zu reproduzieren ...

Es gibt zwei Varianten: Entweder du machst irgendwas dermaßen falsch oder das ist ein arg fieser Bug. An letzteres mag ich noch nicht glauben ...

----------

## Jefferson

Erstmal danke für deine Hilfe.

Hier die Schritte im Detail die ich mache.

1. Booten der CD

2. Mit net-setup die Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren

3. root Password neu setzen

4. /etc/init.d/sshd starten

5. Via ssh auf den Server einloggen.

Bis hierhin alles auf Basis der Installations CD.

6. Module für Raid Unterstützung laden.

```

modprobe raid 0

modprobe raid 1

```

7. Raid Partitionen laden

```

mdadm --assemble /dev/md1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 --> /boot Partition

mdadm --assemble /dev/md2 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2 --> /swap

mdadm --assemble /dev/md3 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3 --> /root Partition

mdadm --assemble /dev/md5 /dev/sda5 /dev/sdb5 --> /var Partition

mdadm --assemble /dev/md6 /dev/sda6 /dev/sdb6 --> /home Partition

```

8. Kontrolle ob Raid installiert worden ist

```

cat /proc/mdstat --> Alles sauber installiert!

```

9. Filesystem erstellen

```

mke2fs -j /dev/md3 --> root mit ext3 formatieren

```

10. Swap initialisieren

```

mkswap /dev/md2

swapon /dev/md2

```

13. Mounten der Partitionen

```

mount /dev/md3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/md1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/var

mount /dev/md5 /mnt/gentoo/var

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/md6 /mnt/gentoo/home

```

14. Kopieren der Raid Konfiguration

```

mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf

```

15. Installieren von stage3 und portage

```

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2

tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

```

16. Kopieren der Compiler Informationen

```

nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="j3" --> Dual Core Prozessor

17. DNS Informationen

```

nano -w /etc/resolv.conf

```

18. Kopieren der mdadm.conf

```

cp /etc/mdadm.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/mdadm.conf

```

19. Mounten von proc und dev

```

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

20. Chroot in die neue Umgebung

```

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot)$PS1"

```

21. Portage Tree Updaten

```

emerge --sync

```

22a. Portage updaten (weil Update verfügbar)

```

emerge portage

```

--> Ergebnis = siehe oben   :Confused: 

22b. Portage nicht updaten

22b1. Glibc Locales

```

nano -w /etc/locale.gen

```

22b2. Setzen der Zeitzone

```

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime

```

22b3. Installieren des Kernels

```

emerge gentoo-sources

```

--> Ergebnis = Portage löscht/deinstalliert alle Packete (siehe oben)   :Sad: 

Hier die Informationen bzgl. Stage3-Archiv

- stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2 vom 21.02.2009, runtergeladen von der Ruhr-Universität Bochum

- stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2 vom 20.02.2009, runtergeladen von der Ruhr-Universität Bochum

Hier die Informationen bzgl. Portage

Der aktuellste Snapshot ist

- portage-latest.tar.bz2 vom 21.02.2008, runtergeladen von der Ruhr-Universität Bochum

Hinweis: Das Stage3-2007.0 Abbild wurde selbstverständlich von mir mit der entsprechenden Minimal Installations-CD 2007.0 und das Stage3-2008.0 Abbild mit der Minimal Installations-CD 2008.0 / Live CD 2008.0 installiert.

Bitte nicht böse sein, wenn alles für dich zu ausführlich sein sollte! Ich will nur genau zeigen, was ich mache!

----------

## Jefferson

Uups, ganz vergessen!   :Cool: 

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, das ich den Server bereits schon auf Gentoo vor dem "Crash beim Updaten" auf Gentoo installiert hatte.

Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war sowohl ein stage3-Abbild für 2007.0 und 2008.0 per Download erhältlich.

Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt (Stand 17.05.2008) hat die Installation über 2008.0 nicht funktioniert (ich hatte damals die Install CD Minimal AMD64 2008.0-beta2 benutzt)!

Ich habe das System nur mit dem stage3-Abbild 2007.0 installiert bekommen, wobei ein ppar "kleine" Probleme bzgl. Abhängigkeiten siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-691569-highlight-portage+bash.html bereinigt werden mussten.

Danach ist das System einwandfrei gelaufen.

Ich habe mit der selben Installation noch einen meiner PC's installiert. Dieser war beim Update, wo die root-Partition sich per /dev/null verabschiedet hat   :Wink:  auch von dem selben Problem betroffen. Ich habe aber diesen PC's mittels mehrerer Updateläufe und revdep-rebuild vor dem "Crash" retten können.

Soviel noch mal kurz für euch zur Info!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Jefferson wrote:*   

> Hier die Informationen bzgl. Stage3-Archiv
> 
> - stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2 vom 21.02.2009, runtergeladen von der Ruhr-Universität Bochum
> 
> - stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2 vom 20.02.2009, runtergeladen von der Ruhr-Universität Bochum
> ...

 

stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2 entpackt, proc/dev per bind-mount, portage-latest.tar.bz2 nach usr/, chroot, emerge portage ... Fehler nicht reproduzierbar.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, in der obigen Ausgabe sind nach Aktualisierung von Portage die Bytecodes für Python 2.5 erzeugt worden, die 2008.0 Stage3 hat aber nur Python 2.4. In MAKEOPTS müsste es heißen "-j3". Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was du da tust um dieses "Problem" zu erzeugen. *shrugs*

----------

## Jefferson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, in der obigen Ausgabe sind nach Aktualisierung von Portage die Bytecodes für Python 2.5 erzeugt worden, die 2008.0 Stage3 hat aber nur Python 2.4. In MAKEOPTS müsste es heißen "-j3". 
> 
> 

 

Bzgl. Python habe ich gesehen, dass er genau das macht, was du sagst.

Die Frage die ich mir jedoch dann stelle ist: 

Warum versucht er Python 2.5 Code zu erzeugen, wenn er nur 2.4 Code erzeugen sollte?   :Question: 

Ich muss also irgendetwas machen, bzw. irgendetwas in meiner /etc/make.conf muss portage dazu veranlassen, diesen Schritt zu veranlassen. Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, was?

MAKEOPTS ist bei mir auf "-j3" gesetzt und sollte also keine Probleme machen (sorry aber das - ist irgendwie untergegangen).

Du schreibst ausserdem,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was du da tust um dieses "Problem" zu erzeugen. 
> 
> 

 

Ich verstehe das ja auch nicht!!! 

Ich habe auf diese Weise, den Server und einen meiner PCs in der 2008 aufgesetzt und dass ohne große Probleme.

Ich habe die damals benutzten stage3 und portage-Snapshots bei mir noch auf der Platte von meinem PC und habe sogar versucht, mit diesen "alten" Daten den Server neu zu installieren, jedoch immer ohne Erfolg. Genau hier muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht verstehe, warum es das eine Mal funktioniert und das nächste Mal nicht! 

O.k. das 2007.0 Profile ist "depreciated" und sollte aktualisiert werden. Aber trotzdem läuft der "Löschvorgang" von Portage jedesmal auf's neue ab.

Als "Notlösung" sollte eigentlich noch ein stage3-x86-Abbild bei der Installation funktionieren. Das ist jedoch für mich die Option, die ich als letztes anwenden möchte! Wenn schon eine 64-Bit Hardware vorhanden ist, dann sollte auch das System diese Hardware optimal unterstützen.

Ich werde morgen noch einmal checken, ob eine der Festplatten im Raid-Verbund irgendeinen Defekt hat. Da ich sowieso die Festplatten gegen größere austauschen wollte, hoffe ich, dass Problem (wenn es daran liegen sollte) damit zu beseitigen.

Trotzdem noch einmal eine Frage an dich bzgl. dem Befehl 

```

mke2fs -j /dev/md3

```

Kann es sein, dass er trotz dem Befehl zum formatieren doch noch alte Daten auf der Festplatte zurückläßt?

Ich würde jetzt sagen, dass der Befehl einfach das "Inhaltsverzeichnis" der Platte löscht, aber die Daten auf der Platte nicht löscht. Wenn dem so ist, könnte vielleicht hier der Fehler im Detail liegen und zwar dergestalt, dass diese "Altdaten" jedesmal dazu führen, dass das Sytem sich nicht installieren läßt.

Falls Du hierzu eine Antwort geben könntest, wäre ich Dir echt dankbar!

An dieser Stelle trotzdem schon mal 1.000 Dank, dass du versuchst, mir zu helfen.   :Cool: 

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass er trotz dem Befehl zum formatieren doch noch alte Daten auf der Festplatte zurückläßt?
> 
> Ich würde jetzt sagen, dass der Befehl einfach das "Inhaltsverzeichnis" der Platte löscht, aber die Daten auf der Platte nicht löscht. Wenn dem so ist, könnte vielleicht hier der Fehler im Detail liegen und zwar dergestalt, dass diese "Altdaten" jedesmal dazu führen, dass das Sytem sich nicht installieren läßt. 

 

Das ist richtig: nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis wird gelöscht. Allerdings sollte das trotzdem kein Problem sein.

Wenn du auf sicher gehen willst mach folgendes vorm Formatieren:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/deine_partition_die_zu_löschen_ist
```

Hast du dir mal den Plan angesehen, den Portage ausheckt?

ich meine, dass du mal ein

```
emerge --noreplace --oneshot --pretend portage
```

machst, anstatt den Befehl direkt einzugeben.

----------

## Jefferson

Das mit dd werde ich mal machen!

Die Installationsanleitung sagt das man

```

emerge --oneshot portage

```

benutzen sollte.

Ich hatte bereits die Version

```

emerge --oneshot --noreplace portage

```

benutzt. Hierbei wurden auch Pakete/Dateien gelöscht/verändert, jedoch nicht in einem solchen Umfang wie bei allen anderen Versuchen.

Ich habe gestern nochmal probiert, das System zu installieren und bin auf einen kuriosen und nicht nachvollziehbaren Punkt gestoßen.

Ich hatte mir das bisher benutzte stage3-Abbild nochmals aktuell heruntergeladen und ein aktuelles Portage Abbild.

Nach dem Entpacken von stage3 und Portage und einem anschließend 

```

emerge --sync

```

hatte ich keinen Hinweis darauf, dass ein Update von Portage vorhanden wäre.   :Question: 

Wie kann das sein, dass ein stage3-Abbild mit einem 3-4 Tage alten Portage-Snapshot mir sagt, das ein Update vorhanden ist und dasselbe stage3-Abbild mit einem Portage-Snapshot von gestern mir sagt, dass kein Update vorhanden ist?

Die Installation hat aber wieder nicht geklappt. Ich wollte diesesmal auf Nummer sicher gehen, und aufgrund der Fehlermeldungen bzgl. ncurses, erst einmal ein Update von diesem Packet machen. Das Ergebnis ist immer wieder das gleiche. Im Anschluss an die Installation des Packetes, werden fast alle Systemdaten gelöscht / verändert und das System zerstört sich quasi selbst.

Den Tip mit dd werde ich aber erst in zwei Wochen ausprobieren können. Ich melde mich dann nochmal, um die Ergebnisse mitzuteilen.

Grüße

Jefferson

----------

## manuels

In der Tag komisch.

Mein Post bezog sich allerdings darauf, dass du vor dem emerge-Aufruf eines Paketes erstmal einen

```
emerge --pretend
```

-Aufruf machst und den Output davon hier postest.

Vielleicht wäre ein

```
emerge --pretend --tree
```

auch nicht schlecht.

----------

## Jefferson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Post bezog sich allerdings darauf, dass du vor dem emerge-Aufruf eines Paketes erstmal einen 
> 
> Code: 
> ...

 

Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen und mich dann wieder melden. 

Werde aber erst am 07./08.03. wieder dazu kommen, da ich bis dahin keinen zugriff auf das System habe!

----------

## obrut<-

warum machst du immer ein autoclean nach der portageinstallation? da du /var offenbar von der alten installation übernimmst, glaubt portage dass andere neuere software bereits installiert ist. das autoclean löscht die tatsächlich installierten älteren softwareversionen (die aus dem stage tarball) und zerkloppt dir dein system. aus diesem grund wird auch bytecode für python-2.5 statt 2.4 erzeugt. die altlasten unter /var sind meiner meinung nach die ursache für die nur von dir reproduzierbaren probleme.

----------

## Max Steel

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> warum machst du immer ein autoclean nach der portageinstallation? da du /var offenbar von der alten installation übernimmst, glaubt portage dass andere neuere software bereits installiert ist. das autoclean löscht die tatsächlich installierten älteren softwareversionen (die aus dem stage tarball) und zerkloppt dir dein system. aus diesem grund wird auch bytecode für python-2.5 statt 2.4 erzeugt. die altlasten unter /var sind meiner meinung nach die ursache für die nur von dir reproduzierbaren probleme.

 

Ich darf hoffentlich hinzufügen:

Wenn du wirklich deine ganzen vorher schon installierten Sachen nicht erst wieder mühevoll zusammenklauben möchtest, kopiere die /var/lib/portage/world an die neue Stelle im ---> leeren <--- System, also ins gelöschte var (nach dem Auspacken vom tarball), und dann einfach emerge -ae @world (mit Portage-2.2, bzw. emerge -ae world bei einer früheren Version).

----------

## dertobi123

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> warum machst du immer ein autoclean nach der portageinstallation? da du /var offenbar von der alten installation übernimmst, glaubt portage dass andere neuere software bereits installiert ist. das autoclean löscht die tatsächlich installierten älteren softwareversionen (die aus dem stage tarball) und zerkloppt dir dein system. aus diesem grund wird auch bytecode für python-2.5 statt 2.4 erzeugt. die altlasten unter /var sind meiner meinung nach die ursache für die nur von dir reproduzierbaren probleme.

 

Interessant, ich glaube das habe ich übersehen gehabt  :Wink:  Nice catch!

----------

## Jefferson

Das mit /var ist mir noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass hier der Hase im Pfeffer begraben sein könnte. 

Danke für den Tip!

Am Wochenende mal eine Nachtsession einlegen und schauen, ob es dann funktioniert!

----------

## Jefferson

Strike!!!

Der Tip mit /var war der Knackpunkt! Ich habe /var gesichert, die Partition gelöscht und neu installiert. Hat alles wie immer einwandfrei funktioniert und das System läuft wieder   :Laughing: 

Hat meinen Horizont bei Gentoo Linux wieder um einen Punkt erweitert und auch ich habe wieder was dazugelernt!

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Grüße

Jefferson

----------

